# New Arrival - Orient Mako



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

So, I haven't owned an automatic for nearly 30 years but since joining the forum had developed a hankering for an Omega Seamaster. That said, I was put off by the ever increasing price and ever increasing cost of servicing. I still wanted an auto though: good value, good-looking, pedigree if possible, accurate and robust. You all know what they look like but I can't resist just one:










The lume seems fine as does the bracelet but I haven't got a teeny-tiny screwdriver to remove the teeny-tiny screws in the links. Fortunately it came with the rubber bracelet too, which will do for now.

Whilst my experience in watches is not vast, I have a Breitling which I bought when working on cruise ships. Everyone working on the ship had a nice watch but some went for the readily-available knock-offs and you could really tell the difference when handling. That's what impresses me so much about the Mako - it feels like a proper watch.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

NIce pick-up, a highly rated watch the Mako. I have an Orient Classic auto that uses the same movement I think, very nice it is.

Now you have one, it's a slippery slope you know! May I suggest you take a look at the Seiko autos? If you like divers, then the SKX007 or 009 are well regarded as are the Monsters.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,Very good choice. I have one myself and find the time keeping to be excellent. very well done. Jonathan


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Great choice...I love my yellow Mako but wouldn't mind a bluey as well! :buba:


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

I did look at the 007 and 009, and the Monster for that matter. I like them but I like that the Mako is slightly classier and a bit of an underdog. That said, I could probably do with a proper diver......í ½í¸

Also, anyone know where I can get a teeny-tiny screwdriver? I have a 1.4mm but reckon I'm going to need a 1mm


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Grats on the watch, I'm loving mine too.

Ah and I don't think their screws. These should be normal pins. Look closer on your bracelet, check for marked arrows, showing direction in which to push the pins through.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, look on the bay.

*SCREWDRIVER, PRECISION, SLOT, 1MM , DURATOOL , D02205*


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

urzamoon said:


> Grats on the watch, I'm loving mine too.
> 
> Ah and I don't think their screws. These should be normal pins. Look closer on your bracelet, check for marked arrows, showing direction in which to push the pins through.


I owe you an apology - I was thinking, 'They're screws - I can see the little slot in the head!' Turns out my eyesight ain't what it once was and they are split pins. Now wearing it on the bracelet, ta!


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

If anyone fancies a Pepsi I've got one or sale in the sales section... Great watches, I just don't wear mine since I started wearing my Armida.


----------



## bigup_uk (May 9, 2013)

Op, the Mako is one beutiful watch 

what is the model number?

will be on my wish list


----------



## Tangent (Feb 28, 2013)

bigup_uk said:


> Op, the Mako is one beutiful watch
> 
> what is the model number?
> 
> will be on my wish list


I quick look on the Internet gave me the model number as FEM65002DW but I've also seen it as CEM65..... I didn't need it though, the name 'Orient Mako' seems to be specific enough.

It's fantastic - out of the box it was about +7 a day but now seems to have settled at +5 a day. Which is bloody good for just over Â£100.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks nice, thinking about a blue one for Christmas.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just ordered. í ½í¸€


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Superb watches especially for the price. I have to say I think the pepsi is the best looking version & the blue on the dial is gorgeous B)

*Orient CEM65006D, EM85CS 21 Jewels*


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

apm101 said:


> *Now you have one, it's a slippery slope you know! *


Not necessarily mate, I tried a Mako and a Mako XL for a short time, but I just can't get my head around the whole Auto thing and had to move them both on. The Mako XL in particular is a stunning looking watch, especially the orange faced version I had, but anything without a battery is just not for me - Sorry! 

Here's my two:










I wonder where they are now....? :lol:


----------

